# any simple word processors out there?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Help!
I need a simple word processor hopefully with spell check. Anyone know of one....
I only write a few letters and do a simple form or two during the year so I don't need much..
And it being free would be even better.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

First assuming you are using windows, try one called Jarte, the free version. I am guessing that will meet your needs. http://www.jarte.com/

If you want really nice office suite including word processor program, try LibreOffice. Its free. Very nice office suite. https://www.libreoffice.org/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I vote for LibreOffice too. Includes a full featured word processor, and it's in open source.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I too use LibreOffice. It's not "simple" in that it is a MS Word clone, but very user friendly. 
If you are using Windows then you might want to try Word Pad which is a built in program that comes with Windows.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> If you are using Windows then you might want to try Word Pad which is a built in program that comes with Windows.


WordPad isn't as full featured as LibreOffice, but still a good word processing application. There is also a freeware spell checker available for WordPad.

https://lifehacker.com/tinyspell-adds-spell-check-to-notepad-wordpad-and-oth-1510316332


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

If your looking for something simple +1 for wordpad.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the info...
Will be trying out "wordpad" now that I've found it.. didn't know it was there. Most likely there's tons of stuff I don't know that is available on this laptop...... 
Thanks again and will be getting that spell checker - I surely need it...


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I have Open Office.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> WordPad isn't as full featured as LibreOffice, but still a good word processing application. There is also a freeware spell checker available for WordPad.
> 
> https://lifehacker.com/tinyspell-adds-spell-check-to-notepad-wordpad-and-oth-1510316332


Truly Jarte is a wonder for kind thing you want to do. It is built around the WordPad engine. Just adds extra features and more convenience. WordPad by itself is pretty austere.



> At the heart of Jarte sits the same word processing engine used by Windows' WordPad. The difference is that Jarte builds far more capability around the WordPad editing engine than the WordPad program itself does. The significance of this fact is that Jarte users are secure in the knowledge that Jarte is making use of the same reliable, time tested editing engine used by millions of other Windows users all over the world. If you have tried other alternative word processors and found them to be unstable that may be in part due to their use of unreliable, home grown editing engines.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

When I read the title of this thread it reminded me of my word processor - simple....


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Found that wordpad doesn't denote pages - copied (retyped) a letter and found out (in print preview), it was 1 1/2 pages long. Went though and repositioned sentences, etc now it looks like the original - one page...... 
Other then that I'm happy (for now). 
Thanks again.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

In The Woods said:


> When I read the title of this thread it reminded me of my word processor - simple....
> 
> 
> View attachment 65661


I used to have one of those in the mid-80s. I was hot stuff in grad school! Then I moved up to the NEC Mobile Pro computer. Wow, those were the days!


----------

